# Got a cool design for a sliding stop block?



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm sure some of you have really cool wooden stop blocks on your miter station. I'll be darned if I can find much through searches, though. I'm looking for ideas.

I'm building a new setup. So far I have the raised maple track with a two piece (1.5") thick walnut fence. I'd like to make a simple but "chunky" stop that I can slide along the fence. I assume I'd want something that "hangs" on the fence (which rises about 2" above the track), with a turn knob or a lever.

I haven't decided yet if I'm going to install a measurement tape, or keep it simple. Any feedback on that would be great, too.

Thanks all!


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

American Woodworker Feb 1997 Pg 34. It's archived in Google books.


----------



## toddbeaulieu (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks Loren. I might do a variation of that. I don't think I want to dado out my fence. It looks too nice. If I do that, I'll need another means of fixing it. Since it's a double thick fence, it's plenty stable for a drop-over design.

I like the hinges on that block.

My Father mentioned a having a 45 deg stop for positioning lumber that's already been cut, which I thought was interesting.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

My SCMS sits on the portable stand between two boxes I made to lengthen the table surface. I use aluminum angle iron on each box for back fences, and clamp a piece of scrap to the angle iron for a stop. Works like a charm, and the boxes give me a couple of drawers for "stuff".


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

*See my blog entry Making simple slotted fences with stop block.*


----------

